# Rumour circulating that Martin J Ward has been shot...



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Hopefully bollocks.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Is the rumor saying he was injured or killed? As you said hopefully it's bollocks.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Billy joe Saunders tweeted some stuff earlier - might be serious 

Seems like a nice lad but with travellers it's all fucking mad


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Fuck, anyone know where abouts he lives? He's at Tony Sims' in Essex


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Some argument happened on their site and him and his brother got shot - all rumours at the mo


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

@ScottyCardle: Just off the phone to some terrible news!! x


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

@bjsaunders_: That's all I hear lately is Travellers keep Using the guns and knives not the Forward! ?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like it's true, terrible news hope he's okay.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

Lets hope its nothing serious or career affecting, was genuinely impressed watching this kid


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> @ScottyCardle: Just off the phone to some terrible news!!  x


I like twitter, but why would Cardle tweet that? Telling thousands of followers something he should keep to himself...


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Hopefully bollocks.


Evil fucker!

Hope it isnt true!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Dear oh dear. Prayers for the man and his family. Seems a top lad from what i've seen of him and a nice boxer.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

It's sad when anyone does this to anyone, I just don't understand it, it's usually over money or some kind of misplaced sense of pride or a perceived lack of respect. 

How can you ask someone to respect you as a man and equal if you resort to shooting people, it's just bullying but with deadly consequences. 

I really hope whoever is responsible is brought to justice and this moral code of silence in not speaking to the police that people seem to think is so admirable isn't the usual story. 

People that shoot other people should be jailed, regardless of their reasons.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Prayers are with him.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

It's not as bad as first feared. None life threatening I'm hearing. Still horrible, but it's a ray of light


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Hopefully just some dodgy re-made shot gun cartridge spray that's gashed his leg rather than a hollow point through the heart.....


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit news. Hopefully the lad is alright.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

@TonyBellew
My thoughts are with @MartinJWard1 and his family right now.. Hope your all well and good soon ma man..#SpecialTalent


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Hope he's okay. He comes across a really sound young lad when interviewed, let's hope it isn't serious.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I didn't know he was a traveller.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

This must be the story

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-23860106


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Saw it on the news today at lunch no mention of him as a boxer though


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

It's good that he hasn't been mentioned as a boxer as it's not related, and I hate it when journalists try and throw the fact that someone had a couple of amateur fights or trains at an MMA gym into a story to try and make out like everyone that partakes in a pugilistic sport is some kind of criminal or psychopath. A guy could have had 4 amateur fights in his teens but then when he's nicked at 35 having never set foot in a gym since it's always "Ex Boxer Jailed for Bank Job" and it winds me up slightly.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Martin J Ward ‏@MartinJWard1 11m
Thanks to everyone for the messages and phone calls of support for me and my brother John!Really does mean alot!On the road to recovery now!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Martin J Ward ‏@MartinJWard1 11m
> Thanks to everyone for the messages and phone calls of support for me and my brother John!Really does mean alot!On the road to recovery now!


Great news


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

In a recent Ifilm interview Ward was talking about how good an amateur his brother was (might be the one who got shot along with him) think he said he was 40+ unbeaten but just decided to jack it in.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I've just heard from someone close to Martin J Ward that the boxer was shot in the armpit, with the bullet lodging in his shoulder. He has had an operation, and is recovering in hospital


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

His brother was shot in the leg, and is in a critical condition still


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-23898221


----------

